# working tether app



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody have a good tether app that works well? Post apk links if so (if that's allowed here) thanks!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Wireless Tether For Root Users. Google it, and it will be the first link that comes up. Completely free.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice thank you.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

Open Garden is another good option. It looks and runs like wireless tether hmmmm.. its on the market also


----------



## purple_duckk (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm behind on things but as far as I have been able to work Wireless Tether it won't output an infrastructure hot spot. Am I just doing it wrong? (probably)


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The latest version of Wireless Tether works great for me, but I had to change it to Google Nexus One in the device profile menu (I'm running CM7 so I'm guessing that the nexus one is more similar).


----------



## purple_duckk (Sep 23, 2011)

Could you go over the setup you have. What CM7 version, Device profile(Nexus One), setup method, Channel Driver reload?, Clamping, Routing fix, Prefered DNS, Alt DNS. I would really like to have my tether working to get my android tablet hooked up to it. Before I rooted the stock Wifi hot spot worked fine for it, but after rooting it was gone and I couldn't get anything to work. Thanks!


----------

